# Delta's first beach trip



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

today was Delta's first beach trip, she loved it, 

Video of the girls running in the water
http://youtu.be/UU3T-Y5VMas

Video of Delta digging
http://youtu.be/X62LslwKbGA











































































































































































































Delta dug herself a big hole and lay down in it so Innes decided we should bury her, lol she didnt seem to mind but then got up and had a big shake lol 











































the girls had been off lead earlier but it was a very busy beach and lots of wee kids about, so we kept them on lean as we know our lot love to run and we didn't want any wee ones getting knocked over. 




































































and the girls got and ice cream Gypsy and Inca shared one and so did Echo and Delta




































when on the way back to the car i saw a man starting some sand sculpting, he had finished this man and was starting on a fish 










4 very sleepy puppys on the way home


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh Kendal what lovely photos! Looks like your pack had a really grand day out. Thanks for posting. 

Karen and Rufus x


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Lovely photos Kendal - looks like you all had a great time


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Fab day out ... you'll have taken half the beach home then... you'll still be finding sand at xmas lol... don't those asda bags come in handy x


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

What a great day! And the girls look so smart in their bandanas


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Looks like a lot of fun and 4 very contented dogs. Loved the sculpture too.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

OH MY GOD!!! I bet they just had the best time EVER!!! I can't believe Delta let Innes cover her with sand! that is too funny!!
What awesome pics kendal!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Wow your girls are so lucky ..trips to the beach with ice cream .. wish we were there! xx

Beautiful photos as always .. thanks for sharing with us


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol their bandanas were new. mum had sent of the material a year and a bit ago, but the woman who makes them up for us lost her mum and it hit her realy hard as i think she was her mum care and lived with her. so i think by the time she got herself back togewther she had a masive back log.

Delta got the tom and jerry one as she is a cheeky monkey. 

they loved it, i cant beleave how much Delta dug lol its was so funny she started lieing down didgging. 

in the video i dont know if you can see but she is digging at the screw thing that their leads are attached to, it was like that bit in watership down when they are trying to free bigwig


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Lovely pics ........... looks like they had a fab time - can't wait to take Dexter to the beach!!


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

lovely pics can't wait to take George to the beach


----------



## Bini (Jul 4, 2011)

Fabulous photos, thanks for sharing them. They all look great! How are the bandanas done? A triangle piece and a knot to close? 
I would like to make one for Cider  they look so cool on yours


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

they are slip on, they have a bit for the coller to slip trough so you dont need to tie them.


----------

